# Show N Go 10/2 at Papillonia Dog Training Red Lion PA



## goldenlover13 (Jan 15, 2009)

On 09/27/10, Jeannine Rash<[email protected]> wrote: Show and Go on October 2 at Papillonia Dog Training Academy. $7 a run. Open and Utility first, then Novice int he first available ring. We need judges and stewards. Judges got to run their dog free. Starts at 9 AM. No closing time. Please contact Jill Whorl about helping out at [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]. Please tell everyone you know who might be interested as this is our only advertising. Located at 1127 Felton Rd., Red Lion PA 17356


----------

